# Took my shirt off at the beach



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

gay


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

What?? I missed a golden chance to see ur arm muscles..


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I've had a similar experience! I went on a cruise with my mom and we decided to hit the pool deck. There were so many people and it didn't help that the lounge fairs encircled the pools and hot tubs. We wore our bathing suits there with a towel wrapped around us and when we arrived my mom just removed her towel and jumped in the hot tub. She left me just standing there with a nervous look on my face! She kept yelling at me to get in the water and everyone started to stare at me. It was so horrible! :shock But I finally thought, "Screw it!" and I removed my towel and awkwardly walked really fast to the hot tub. :tiptoe


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats! I'm so glad that were able to do it without any self-conscious thoughts


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

haha I can relate, the first visit to the beach every summer is like this. I'm so pale.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Way to go. I never take my shirt off in public.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> What?? I missed a golden chance to see ur arm muscles..


Fortunately for you they don't exist :lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

a pers0n said:


> Fortunately for you they don't exist :lol


Whatever..they exist atleast for me..u would look hot...really..


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish I could take my shirt off, but I have stretch marks


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

You aussies and your December summers...


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

woot said:


> You aussies and your December summers...


Ha! Thinking the same thing.... Damn snow and cold. :b Not that I'm interested in stripping down or anything, but I'm a big fan of Spring and Summer!


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

pics?



Congrats though m8, even a small step is a milestone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a pers0n said:


> Not a massive achievement, but it was really busy so I was very nervous to do it.
> 
> I was getting hot sitting around with my shirt on, so I finally said screw the embarrassment and took it off and went and jumped in the sea.
> 
> lol quite funny looking back on it, but i've never done that before. Especially when it was so crowded.


Actually, it is. I am thinking July 1st (our equivalent to where you are in summer), it is just starting to get really hot out.

Considering that there are other people out there who are large and don't care, it makes it a little easier.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

mmmmmm.....summer.



I'm sooo jellous-lol


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

bet your a sex magnet sexy boy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you! 

I always feel awkward taking my shirt off. But I hope to be able to do the same next year, when it gets warm out.


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

At first I thought taking off your shirt at the beach was this thing you just had to get over and so you went to the beach, took your shirt off, then walked around for a while to bask in the glory. Then I read the post and found I agreed there is anxiety in taking your shirt off in front of people. I've done the old, turn your back to other people, then take off your shirt thing when I've had to change in front of my co-ed soccer team. I learned that it's not that big a deal and people aren't looking (and the ones who are might be interested in me, haha), so now I don't hide anymore when I do it.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

thought op might have been female. oh well, good job!


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Good for you. Where I am the beaches aren't very crowded so its not much of a deal but if it was somewhere like Bondi there is no way I would be revealing my skinny pale body.


----------

